# Energy Audits??



## DianaKaye (Oct 15, 2017)

So we've been in our house for 6 months now. I've gotten over being floored quite so often. We put in weather stripping and a sweep on the downstairs (to basement) and front doors. We also added attic door covers. 
We have some single-paned windows and some double-paned. The double-paned windows are still incredibly cold. I had an energy audit done by our local power company and she said they were probably installed before gas was used between the panes. 
I've opened two closet doors and saw no ceiling (they still have to be fixed). Just feeling overwhelmed with what has to be done to the land and house. BTW, the house was built around 1945 and has had several renovations. It's probably 3 times the size of what it originally was. I have the impression things were just done, not necessarily right. 
I went to a home show hoping to find some companies who do energy audits. I didn't find any. I guess I can look at Home Advisor or something. What questions should I ask? How will I know what companies to stay away from? What do you think about using a company who also does the work? I want someone who can give me a list of projects with an estimated cost and then give me priorities as far as what I should do first. I've been on energy star.gov and some things I've been able to do. Any ideas about a company? 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just the year would tell me there's little or no insulation in the walls, I'd guess those old single pane windows and the newer windows never had the casing and stools removed to shoot in expanding foam.
Attics never been air sealed and there's not even close to enough insulation, no insulation in the crawl space or basement.
Not enough venting in the attic.
All just guess from dealing with older homes most of my life.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Where's Bud9051 ??? He is the pro resident energy audit guru for DIY. Maybe he will be along later to help you too.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

My brother had an audit a number of years back. He lives in Indiana and the service was offered by NIPSCO, the energy supplier in his area. They apparently did a great job and most of the resulting repairs cost very little. I'd recommend you contact your gas / electricity supplier and see if they offer energy audits.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

"I had an energy audit done by our local power company and she said they were probably installed before gas was used between the panes."

Did they give you a prioritized list of work needed?

You will find several certified energy auditors in the Atlanta area. Look for BPI certified (building performance institute). Southface Energy Institute should be able to direct you. Unfortunately most energy auditors are associated with a contracting company looking to direct construction work to the other half of the company. Look for an independent energy auditor if possible. The audit you received SHOULD have been pretty good as utility companies aren't selling other services.

Keep looking and if you can't find one I can post a question on one of the professional forums.

As Greg suggests we have energy auditors here on the forum and there are programs available where you can essentially do your own audit. Audits are actually easy once you get past the language so you are putting in the right information. A DIY audit only needs to meet your needs, not some government rebate. If you want to DIY, we can help.

Bud


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

the windows are probably the least of concerns, leakage and no insulation in exterior walls probably most major issues. 

is the house masonry or framed?

this determines if you can blow insulation in.

if you're going to to major work anyhow, for framed walls, best is to actually take insulation samples by drilling holes.

second best is checking for insulation around electrical outlets with thin blunt object and doing thermal imaging.


----------



## DianaKaye (Oct 15, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> My brother had an audit a number of years back. He lives in Indiana and the service was offered by NIPSCO, the energy supplier in his area. They apparently did a great job and most of the resulting repairs cost very little. I'd recommend you contact your gas / electricity supplier and see if they offer energy audits.


Electrical company came out and really wasn't very informative. Just said that it takes a long time for payback on tankless water heaters, double-paned windows, solar, etc. The two attic access doors I have just lead to one-room each. They don't cover the entire house (I wish). Thanks for the help. I'll keep looking!


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

DianaKaye said:


> Electrical company came out and really wasn't very informative. Just said that it takes a long time for payback on tankless water heaters, double-paned windows, solar, etc. The two attic access doors I have just lead to one-room each. They don't cover the entire house (I wish). Thanks for the help. I'll keep looking!


translation you pay for energy upgrades 
or you can pay us for more energy?
hopefully that advice was *free*

Peace


----------



## DianaKaye (Oct 15, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> "I had an energy audit done by our local power company and she said they were probably installed before gas was used between the panes."
> 
> Did they give you a prioritized list of work needed?
> 
> ...


Bud, you are a tremendous help (as always). I've read the pamphlet you have from front to back and just makes me wish I was building a home. I'll look for those audit companies. The audit I got was just OK. I had one from the same electrical company about 20 years ago and it was actually a little more informative. Thanks for helping me again!


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

how is the house heated?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

One of the key objectives from an energy audit is that list of prioritized work. It should combine cost, savings, and ease of improvement. The quaint term is "low hanging fruit". There are other improvements that should be done before others and some that should be done while others have an area open. So an audit does involve more than just the calculations. We also need to fit improvements within the owners budget and long term plans.

Glad we can help and I do want to emphasize "we" as there are many here with extensive experience.

Bud


----------

